# tinting linseed oil



## sylva (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello out there. I'm new to woodworking and have a question about stains, etc. Can I add stain to linseed oil to darken the oil? Thanks.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Based on my experiences, I don't mix stains to any wood finishes. I apply first the stain direct to the wood and apply the finish up to topcoat. I prefer tung oil than using linseed oil. Tung Oil blends and darkens the wood when applied. 
If you really want to ad color to linseed oil, then the stain or tinting color must be oil based. But you should stir the mixture frequently to avoid uneven color during application.


----------



## sylva (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Bert, I'll give Tung Oil a try. Do you put a finish over the oil? What is antique oil?

Jim


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Oil stains are tinted oil.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Jim,

You surely can. Depending on the effect you want and the wood you are using, lboiled linseed oir, tung oil, mineral oil, walnut oil, safflower oil, etc. will ALL darken the wood and add different characteristics. Bol and tung oil work about the same, but dry at vastly different rates and cost differently. With oils, artists oils work well and give a wide range of colors. If you want something more conventional, hobomonk is right. Stains are just tinted oil==usualloy bol. You can put a finish over the oil when dry. Antique oils are just a concoction of oil and dryers with varnish and thiner. You can make your own. Equal parts boiled linseed oil, polyurethane varnish (oil based), and mineral spirits (paint thinner). Mix, wipe on, rub in with 320 wet/dry sand paper in circular motion keeping wet for a few minutes, wipe dry, let dry overnite, and repeat till happy. Finish off with wax and buffing.


----------

